

Why getting 10 customers is all that matters - Soupy
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/08/18/why-getting-10-customers-is-all-that-matters/

======
whatwhatwhat
This article is really copy pasta. It's already been through HN

Original: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1587983>

~~~
CrazedGeek
With permission, which isn't uncommon.

